# Bionicbox



## klick37 (Oct 25, 2011)

I really like the idea of the BionicBox. It has a sort of Linux-like repository feel to it. However, the only thing about it that I find awkward is that there is no preview/details page for any of the pakx (and yes, I know they are unavailable right now) or the shift3r mods, clicking one of the links sends you right to downloading the file. I generally like to look before I leap when it comes to flashing things on my phone, so it would be nice if it sent you to a page with details (like what the mod or pakx changes) and a screenshot or two so we would know what it looked like/contained without having to download and flash it. It would require a bit more effort out of mod developers but I don't think it is unreasonable to want to know what it is, exactly, that I am flashing. Even if there was some central documentation on a forum or site that didn't come up through BionicBox, but still had information on the files in it, that would work just as well.

Just as an example, I have never heard of nor seen Anastahift3r, nor was I able to figure it out via a few google searches or searching a number of different forums, but it is one of the mods available for download in the BionicBox.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I like it very much as well.

For the most part they add screenshots so you can see what it's offering. For the packs the thread now has screenshots so you have to go through the whole trouble of looking on your computer or through your browser to see them









Not teasing.. Informing. It's a great addition I agree.

S3nt from my Th3oriz3d DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

FYI, you posted this in the *DEVELOPER FORUM*, and you're not a developer.

But yes, the Bionic Box is a very nice touch to this ROM. If you'd like to learn more about something before you download it, you can always do some research on the forum first.


----------



## klick37 (Oct 25, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> I like it very much as well.
> 
> For the most part they add screenshots so you can see what it's offering. For the packs the thread now has screenshots so you have to go through the whole trouble of looking on your computer or through your browser to see them
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know the thread has screenshots for the pakx (I personally can't wait for the ICS deblur once they patch things up), it's just had to beat the convenience of seeing it on your phone before downloading through BionicBox, since the idea is to give the feeling of being able to hot-swap 'overlays' to the base rom.

Edit: And sorry for the misplaced post. I'm sure a mod will move it when they see it.


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

klick37 said:


> Yeah, I know the thread has screenshots for the pakx (I personally can't wait for the ICS deblur once they patch things up), it's just had to beat the convenience of seeing it on your phone before downloading through BionicBox, since the idea is to give the feeling of being able to hot-swap 'overlays' to the base rom.


We will link the box back to screen shots when we have time. Any volunteers? I usually make a page at TH3ORYROM for each one but I've been busy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## Kranky77 (Jun 23, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> We will link the box back to screen shots when we have time. Any volunteers? I usually make a page at TH3ORYROM for each one but I've been busy
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


That's kewl man. Take all the time you need. I got tired of the pissing and moaning a long time ago. If I don't like what you offer I can go back stock right?

Sent from my D3BLURR3D BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## 27427 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just want to chime in, I think it's the greatest idea ever. Love it


----------



## Chalk (Sep 22, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> We will link the box back to screen shots when we have time. Any volunteers? I usually make a page at TH3ORYROM for each one but I've been busy
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


How can I help


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> We will link the box back to screen shots when we have time. Any volunteers? I usually make a page at TH3ORYROM for each one but I've been busy
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


I would like to help if you still need it.


----------



## ctbourg87 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree that the BionicBox is a nice touch, screenshots don't really bother me though. If I don't like what I downloaded, I'll just flash the next mod in the box. 
x2 though if you need help with anything, I would be willing to help


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wanted to give my 2 cents, screenshots in bionic box sound awesome!!!!! Not especially great with websites but I have some remedial knowledge I'd love to help if you need it.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

bionicmonkey said:


> .. help if you need it.


me too


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

I am willing to help out. I am know Apache and iis Web servers. I can write php, Javascript and Perl.
Let met knower if I can be of assistance.


----------

